# Fursonas...



## Ranch90 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just joined today and i was stuck as to what species i should choose...

After some research, i chose the fox, because its cunning, strategic, intelligent and determined...

Am i right in choosing this species?


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

If you want your 'sona to be a fox, then it's right. Don't worry too much about a 'sona in general. They're not required on the forums in anything other than Art Exchange/Black Market (if you ask/pay someone to draw your 'sona).

inb4 FOXES ARE SLUTS :V


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know why, but when I read that I thought of ham.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 3, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just joined today and i was stuck as to what species i should choose...
> 
> ...


 
So what you're saying is you did no research and found a couple reasons to make up. :V


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 3, 2011)

Im also a member on the FA site, so i probably should have one


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 3, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Am i right in choosing this species?


 
You can be whatever you want to be, this isn't an MMO. Worst case scenario people will whine about it.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 3, 2011)

@Xegras: i dont think so, i though about myself and came up with those characteristics. Then i found a list of animals and looked for which animals suited it.


----------



## Ophee (Apr 3, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You can be whatever you want to be, this isn't an MMO. Worst case scenario people will whine about it.


 
Oh yes, there will be whiners.  Dreaded ones.  Be weary of the radioactive ones too.  Their are potent with many JOULES of hate (>_o).



Ranch90 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just joined today and i was stuck as to what species i should choose...
> 
> ...



Well, after discovering myself that such a thing here would not matter I am glad that I did not get too much into detail about it here.  But I did always thought of being a snake, and I chose my opheodry aestivus because of its eyes.  Its eyes are huge but give out so much expression as the emoticons I am afraid to use on this dreaded forum--long story short I may even die.  LOL.  Regardless, I chose this snake because it definately reflects who I am as well.

Reading your post I assumed you too have these fox traits, because the best decision is to choose a fursona that reflects who you are in general.

Will you choose other fursonas as well?  I prefer to keep it to just one thanksssss youzzz.  LOL.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 3, 2011)

Haha true. I definately think a fox or fox like animal suits me.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 3, 2011)

If you want to be like a fox, but not a fox, might I suggest a Pomeranian?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

Xegras said:


> So what you're saying is you did no research and found a couple reasons to make up. :V


 that's the old aesop stereotype. those characteristics exist. no one mentions that they are also greedy, self serving, and gluttonous. doesn't look good in a little online poll. 

Anyway if you like foxes, be a fox, but people will think you are a gay fox. If you want to be something else, do that. there is no objective rule about fursonas, just don't try too hard with them


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> that's the old aesop stereotype. those characteristics exist. no one mentions that they are also greedy, self serving, and gluttonous. doesn't look good in a little online poll.
> 
> Anyway if you like foxes, be a fox, but people will think you are a gay fox. If you want to be something else, do that. there is no objective rule about fursonas, just don't try too hard with them


 
Are you a gay fox, Fay?


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey, if you actually followed my advice and looked up some animals that fit you, then good on you. I'm fine with foxes if you have a reason besides the porn.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't like the aesop description. _Real_ foxes are merely secretive, timid unless cornered, very vocal, resourceful, and they love to kill the shit out of birds.

...Why am I a fox again?


----------



## Oovie (Apr 3, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> After some research, i chose the fox, because its cunning, strategic, intelligent and determined...
> 
> Am i right in choosing this species?


Not really, you should chose your species just because you want to be it. Otherwise I could claim X species is exactly the same (birds are all that times three *cough*).

Ever see those Magpies trying to pull hairs off cat/fox tails? That's determination!


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 4, 2011)

The fox archetype differs depending on what country's myths you're talking about. In Japan foxes are positive tricksters (and we all love Japan, right?), While European tradition makes them evil little baby-munching thieves.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just joined today and i was stuck as to what species i should choose...
> 
> ...




I know everyone is going to tell you this, but it's important. 

Foxes. 

Are.

Over. 

Done. 

If you're looking for an intelligent species, there are many others that fit the bill. Unfortunately a lot of the smarter species are also ones you might not really want as a fursona... buuuut...

Ravens/Crows
Some breeds of dog (look that one up. Some dogs are smart, some are sub-brick. Choose wisely.)
Pigs are supposed to be smarter than we give them credit for. 
Octopi  (Smart _for an invertebrate _mind you.) 
 Dolphins. 
Wolves, Hyenas, and other pack hunters generally have some brains. Note though that wolves are also overdone as fursonas. 
Cats are _sometimes_. 


Determined animals... well then you get rats and stuff. Rats are underrated if you ask me. 

Otters are also good. Not famous for being smart, but they're not stupid either. Somewhat overdone, but nobody will call you on it. 

If you wanted to be awesome you could pick some random ass animal that's never been done before. Go elephant seal or something. 

Or if you wanted to be lame you could make a hybrid of a bunch of different animals and/or become a sparkledog. 

If fox really stands out for you I guess that's OK, but you ought to first think about the other options. A lot of people just go "hurrrrrr I liek foxes" and that's how we get nufoxes. Don't be a nufox. >=C


IMPORTANT NOTE: People think owls are smart. They are not. At all. Just... no.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, well i chose the fox because:
1) it suits me
2) it looks cool
3) i like that sort of animal
overall, im happy with it, next step - actually draw something rather than using "fursona creator"


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Not really, you should chose your species just because you want to be it. Otherwise I could claim X species is exactly the same (birds are all that times three *cough*).
> 
> Ever see those Magpies trying to pull hairs off cat/fox tails? That's determination!


 
Hey, it's my job to convert the newfags to avians >:c

HEY OP, if you're so goddamn intelligent, how about ravens? :3


----------



## Shadowwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Foxes really are overdone. If you choose a fox, prepare to be pretty much ignored/not taken seriously by a lot of people simply because of your species. 

If you think you are intelligent and determined, I would suggest an Australian cattlehound. Best combination of smarts and stubbornness that I've seen in a dog yet. They are a handsome dog and certainly rare in the furry community.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 4, 2011)

I also like the Siberian Husky, what do they "represent"?


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> I also like the Siberian Husky, what do they "represent"?


 
Goddamn, you really are the stereotypical furfag, aren't you?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> I also like the Siberian Husky, what do they "represent"?


 
They represent your couch loosing its stuffing and dead cats as presents.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You can be whatever you want to be, this isn't an MMO. Worst case scenario people will whine about it.



I don't know, the Fox's racial pasive isn't well suited for tanking. :V


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 4, 2011)

what? i was only asking, since half the suggestions involved incorporating the meaning of your animal into your decision and thinking about it...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> what? i was only asking, since half the suggestions involved incorporating the meaning of your animal into your decision and thinking about it...


 
No, it's about picking an animal you like, making it to whatever you want, and then doing god knows what with it in art.

It's not a big spiritual decision.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 4, 2011)

uhh...ok then. now im stuck between fox and husky...


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> what? i was only asking, since half the suggestions involved incorporating the meaning of your animal into your decision and thinking about it...


 
Foxes and huskies are the sluts of the fandom. They're typically picked because of their appearance, and because of the large amounts of porn.



Skift said:


> No, it's about picking an animal you like, making it to whatever you want, and then doing god knows what with it in art.
> 
> It's not a big spiritual decision.


 
Not if you want to keep a species for more than a month :v


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 4, 2011)

ok then...


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just do what you enjoy OP. I picked the fennec fox because it has cute fluffy ears :3 Its not about what people think, just do what you like. Just be prepared to accept a little ridicule if you choose a stereotypical species.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 4, 2011)

i agree, i guess they are stereotypical because they are popular - dont see that as a reason not to chose one of them...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

Icky said:


> Not if you want to keep a species for more than a month :v


 
Excuse me i was a cross fox since november of last year, i'm allowed to change now >:c


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> i agree, i guess they are stereotypical because they are popular - dont see that as a reason not to chose one of them...



Look up some art with fox/husky anthros and see which one you like more.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 4, 2011)

good idea, will do


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone's advice is extremely confusing. It's kinda funny seeing everyone contradict each other with method advice.

Everyone finds their own reasons for what animal they choose to represent themselves with. My avatar is a dog, and it was chosen for no reason whatsoever (it stuck because I have no reason to choose anything else, and I've grown fond of him by now.) So you don't even need a reason. Pick what you like, and settle on it; or don't settle on any, wait until something clicks in, there's no rush.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> uhh...ok then. now im stuck between fox and husky...


 
That's basically what a Pomeranian is! It's spitz dog like a husky but it looks like a fox.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 4, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Just do what you enjoy OP. I picked the fennec fox because it has cute fluffy ears :3 Its not about what people think, just do what you like. Just be prepared to accept a little ridicule if you choose a stereotypical species.


 
Yeah that's what I said too. The thing with picking your species is that it's a 50/50 toss-up between people thinking it's overdone and thinking you're trying to be a special snowflake.


----------



## BRN (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> what? i was only asking, since half the suggestions involved incorporating the meaning of your animal into your decision and thinking about it...


 
Or making it completely meaningless, and just going with something you think looks cool. Here, I'll show you something - there's an awful lot of foxes in the world.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> If you want your 'sona to be a fox, then it's right. Don't worry too much about a 'sona in general. They're not required on the forums in anything other than Art Exchange/Black Market (if you ask/pay someone to draw your 'sona).
> 
> inb4 FOXES ARE SLUTS :V


 
The fuck? Foxes are total sluts. : |

See that? That's my not sarcastic face.



Skift said:


> I don't like the aesop description. _Real_ foxes are merely secretive, timid unless cornered, very vocal, resourceful, and they love to kill the shit out of birds.
> 
> ...Why am I a fox again?


 
You aren't. You're a cheetah. It even says so.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 4, 2011)

Grycho said:


> The fuck? Foxes are total sluts. : |
> 
> See that? That's my not sarcastic face.


Hence my inb4.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Hence my inb4.


 
inb4's are against my religion.



Icky said:


> Not if you want to keep a species for more than a month :v


 
Not true. My badger strogg fursona lasted for about three months. I know hardly anything about badgers.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

Grycho said:


> You aren't. You're a cheetah. It even says so.


 
Oh yeah i changed after that post


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

welcome   choose whatever you like mate


----------



## Machine (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't go with foxes or huskies. Just don't.

Go with Icky and let him convert you to Birdism.

Or you could be really cool and be a bug.

Don't worry, Icky, I still love you and your avian bird sex.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

hissing cockroach character is a cool idea man


----------



## Monster. (Apr 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> hissing cockroach character is a cool idea man


Or a praying mantis. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Moth said:


> Don't go with foxes or huskies. Just don't.
> 
> Go with Icky and let him convert you to Birdism.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, what happened to that raven avatar?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Or a praying mantis. Fuck yeah.


 
Praying mantis are adorable! x3

Hmmm....I've been meaning to make a moth character, though.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Praying mantis are adorable! x3
> 
> Hmmm....I've been meaning to make a moth character, though.


They are~

MAKE ONE.


----------



## Machine (Apr 4, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey, what happened to that raven avatar?


It wasn't cool enough, I guess.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> They are~
> 
> MAKE ONE.


 okay okay

I'm thinking Gypsy Moth since they have those comically huge antenna that are adorable x3


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Moth said:


> It wasn't cool enough, I guess.


 
Moths are cool too I guess


----------



## Monster. (Apr 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> okay okay
> 
> I'm thinking Gypsy Moth since they have those comically huge antenna that are adorable x3


Yes. :3c Reminds me of _A Bug's Life_.


----------



## Machine (Apr 4, 2011)

Icky said:


> Moths are cool too I guess


I think they're beautiful. Birds are, too. Moths just seem more tranquil.

When they're not flying into your face, at least.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 5, 2011)

"greedy, self serving, gluttinous, impulsive, intelligent, clever, feisty, playful, determined, stubborn." Some shit about foxes.. all of them suit me. Aren't I a nice person?

And in the furry community, if you so much as say "fox" you are a whore.


----------



## BRN (Apr 5, 2011)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> And in the furry community, if you so much as say "fox" you are a whore.





> *Moonfall The Fox*


 derp


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, the bug ideas sound cool, but i dont really like insects :/ i like furry animals


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Skeletal Wizard obsessed with harlequins. Because Skeletons and Harlequins are awesome, and a Wizard as I love fireballs and play too much DnD.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Skeletal Wizard obsessed with harlequins. Because Skeletons and Harlequins are awesome, and a Wizard as I love fireballs and play too much DnD.


 
DnD has some awesome fursona ideas, I'll admit. There was someone who used to visit the forums who was a Mindflayer, that was pretty sweet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> DnD has some awesome fursona ideas, I'll admit. There was someone who used to visit the forums who was a Mindflayer, that was pretty sweet.


Hahhaha Nice. I think personally more fantasy fursonas would be fantastic. Too many modern or one dimensional personas.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Hahhaha Nice. I think personally more fantasy fursonas would be fantastic. Too many modern or one dimensional personas.


 
So tempted to make a displacer beast fursona. Or hellhound. Or damn, pretty much any magical beast from DnD.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> So tempted to make a displacer beast fursona. Or hellhound. Or damn, pretty much any magical beast from DnD.


 Displacer beast! DO it!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Aaa but I'm supposed to have a bird, moth, hyena-tiger, or displacer beast, I can't have all of those at once! x3

I'll definitely doodle up some designs for one, though!


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Aaa but I'm supposed to have a bird, moth, hyena-tiger, or displacer beast, I can't have all of those at once! x3
> 
> I'll definitely doodle up some designs for one, though!


 
MAKE A BIRDMOTHHYENATIGERDISPLACERBEAST


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Aaa but I'm supposed to have a bird, moth, hyena-tiger, or displacer beast, I can't have all of those at once! x3
> 
> I'll definitely doodle up some designs for one, though!


 Doodle and play with the ideas of each, think of what can have a tale which you like  more and acts as you would like, personas are like shoes, sometimes you got to try a few on before you find the perfect fit.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> MAKE A BIRDMOTHHYENATIGERDISPLACERBEAST


 
the correct term is "hyger", _gawd_


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 5, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Am i right in choosing this species?



No, foxes are gay mansluts.

If you want fox, there are other species besides the red fox. Like Fennecs which are cute as anything. Pomeranians which aren't foxes (they're dogs) but look almost like them.

Or, if you want smart, be a raven. Ravens are smart as shit.


----------



## GenrisFox (Apr 5, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> No, foxes are gay mansluts.
> 
> If you want fox, there are other species besides the red fox. Like Fennecs which are cute as anything. Pomeranians which aren't foxes (they're dogs) but look almost like them.
> 
> Or, if you want smart, be a raven. Ravens are smart as shit.


 
Hey!  We're not all sluts!  I'm just really easy >.>

And I don't know if I've ever seen a raven fursona...


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

GenrisFox said:


> Hey!  We're not all sluts!  I'm just really easy >.>


Easy = Someone quick to put out = Slut


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for observing. I was a fox before I even knew what furries were. Not changing it now.


----------



## GenrisFox (Apr 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Easy = Someone quick to put out = Slut


 
I get called a slut every day.  Your words do nothing against me, sir!!


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

GenrisFox said:


> I get called a slut every day.  Your words do nothing against me, sir!!


Oh good, you're embracing it. Carry on. :3c

Ps: I'm totally fucking with you. Hope you know that.


----------



## GenrisFox (Apr 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh good, you're embracing it. Carry on. :3c
> 
> Ps: I'm totally fucking with you. Hope you know that.


 
I do :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2011)

GenrisFox said:


> And I don't know if I've ever seen a raven fursona...


 
oh, hi


----------



## Deo (Apr 5, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> cunning, strategic, intelligent and determined


 Hyena. They are smarter than chimpanzees when it takes group problem solving, hunt strategically in packs, and very determined hardy animals.






Other animals that share this trait are

Bonobos. Very cunning, somewhat strategic, incredibly intelligent, fairly determined.






Macaques. Very cunning, intelligent, somewhat determined.





Rat. Rats are notorious smart and adapt fast. They are cunning and determined. the rat flourishes in every environment.






Your best fit is probably a crow. They are mind blowingly intelligent and clever. They use tools, can solve complex problems, and adapt to almost any environment. They are tenacious when they want something and nothing will stop a determined crow.


----------



## dogsare (Apr 6, 2011)

yes... for u... i choose wolf dog mix due to teamwork and loyalty eugenics at it's finest baby.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 9, 2011)

those are some good ideas, but im not sure... this is what i know so far:
 - i dont like insects or reptiles (no offence to anyone who likes them)
 - i like furry animals such as canines
 - im not aggressive, but i can be stubborn at times
 - i would say that my intelligence is what outlines me the most, but im also relaxed
 - i dont want to be a toy poodle...


----------



## Scamper (Apr 9, 2011)

I have no idea why I went with a pony. It just looked good on paper


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm, im going to choose the fox, and try drawing it - see how i go.  Is your signature a reference from austin powers? if so, i thought the cats name was mr bigglesworth...


----------



## israfur (Apr 10, 2011)

:I
You made a topic asking everyone what you should be, even though you seemed to have already gotten that down. Plus you kinda told everyone that they're wrong which doesn't make sense either.
Stop drawing unnecessary attn to yourself.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

ranch90 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just joined today and i was stuck as to what species i should choose...
> 
> ...



You realise i wasnt asking for a species, i was asking if i chose the right one...


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

You are a fox

/thread


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

this thread makes me hate being a fox.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> this thread makes me hate being a fox.



Vous-Ãªtes un renard? No sabÃ­a.

You're a fox? I did not know.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Vous-Ãªtes un renard? No sabÃ­a.
> 
> You're a fox? I did not know.


 
*on the internet


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

dogsare said:


> yes... for u... i choose wolf dog mix due to teamwork and loyalty eugenics at it's finest baby.


 fuck no.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> *on the internet


 
Of course it's on the Internet.

Anyway, I don't have the "common fursona predicament". I can only say that everybody has the right to chofes whatever fursona he/she wants. It's not like everybody is trying to force the guy to make the guy become a furry hipster, or is it?


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> this thread makes me hate being a fox.



I'm more fox then you could ever hope to be. :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> those are some good ideas, but im not sure... this is what i know so far:
> - i dont like insects or reptiles (no offence to anyone who likes them)
> - i like furry animals such as canines
> - im not aggressive, but i can be stubborn at times
> ...


That would make you NOT a fox. They are territorial and aggressive.
Plus they make the most annoying sounds in the world.

Birds, Rats, or apes are more defined by intelligence.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I'm more fox then you could ever hope to be. :V


Everyone still thinks I'm a hyena sometimes

/wrists and baww


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Birds, Rats, or apes are more defined by intelligence.



Let's not forget dolphins, or even collies.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Let's not forget dolphins, or even collies.


 Let's not forget that anyone with a dolphin fursona is a garunteed extreme sickfuck. Case in point: Delphinidae. I have never come across a dolphin fur who was not a sickfuck. Ever.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Let's not forget that anyone with a dolphin fursona is a garunteed extreme sickfuck. Case in point: Delphinidae. I have never come across a dolphin fur who was not a sickfuck. Ever.


 
What about Milo?


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Also, OP, did you just decide to ignore all of us? Come on, I posted some good animals with damned good reasons that they fit you far more than fox. Tell you the truth, and I have experience from working in a zoo, foxes are pretty stupid. I've seen 'em run headlong into walls and scream at nothing for hours. They're neurotic, loud, and have a preference of sleeping in their own shit. I bet no one ever tells you that when they talk about how damn majestic and crafty foxes are.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Also, OP, did you just decide to ignore all of us? Come on, I posted some good animals with damned good reasons that they fit you far more than fox. Tell you the truth, and I have experience from working in a zoo, foxes are pretty stupid. I've seen 'em run headlong into walls and scream at nothing for hours. They're neurotic, loud, and have a preference of sleeping in their own shit. I bet no one ever tells you that when they talk about how damn majestic and crafty foxes are.


 
OP is another shitty, ill-planned fox. Just let it go.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2011)

Icky you were an un planned mistake >:C


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

Foxes are now so overdone that they're underrated. Go for it OP


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

leon said:


> Icky you were an un planned mistake >:C


 
That hurts, leon :C


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2011)

Good. 


<3


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, i get what what your saying about foxes and canines being overused...but there has to be a reason for that. I mean, sure, i could be a rat, or an ape, or even a spider! Technically they could fit, but the thing is -(not trying to start a "WHAT IF YOU COULD TURN INTO..." discussion) - would you actually want to be one? Animals like dogs and foxes are more attractive** than the more unique animals. I have nothing against any of those animals, but as it has been said, its not just the facts, its how comfortable you are, and i like furry animals. Im sorry if it sounds like ive ignored anyone, but im not trying to.

** attractive meaning "as a popular choice" in this context...


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

Yo ranch: 


don't overthink things and do all the "My Species Is Similar To Me In The Following Ways:" thing. If your entire rationale is "I THINK FOXES LOOK REALLY COOL", well, goddamn, just say it! Who the hell is going to argue against that?


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Yes, i get what what your saying about foxes and canines being overused...but there has to be a reason for that. I mean, sure, i could be a rat, or an ape, or even a spider! Technically they could fit, but the thing is -(not trying to start a "WHAT IF YOU COULD TURN INTO..." discussion) - would you actually want to be one? Animals like dogs and foxes are more attractive** than the more unique animals. I have nothing against any of those animals, but as it has been said, its not just the facts, its how comfortable you are, and i like furry animals. Im sorry if it sounds like ive ignored anyone, but im not trying to.
> 
> ** attractive meaning "as a popular choice" in this context...



Would I want to be my unpopular, somewhat unused species? Absolutely.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

FBJim said:


> Yo ranch:
> 
> 
> don't overthink things and do all the "My Species Is Similar To Me In The Following Ways:" thing. If your entire rationale is "I THINK FOXES LOOK REALLY COOL", well, goddamn, just say it! Who the hell is going to argue against that?


 
Do you know what, i totally agree with that. I think that i should have the fox species, because its somewhat similar to my personality, and it looks cool. Now im going to go and draw it. Hope people are ok with it. Case closed.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

The way I see this thread:

"Foxes?! Pfffttt That's too mainstream!".

Really OP, just be whatever you want to be.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> The way I see this thread:
> 
> "Foxes?! Pfffttt That's too mainstream".
> 
> Really OP, just be whatever you want to be.


 
Cool, thanks


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Do you know what, i totally agree with that. I think that i should have the fox species, because its somewhat similar to my personality, and it looks cool. Now im going to go and draw it. Hope people are ok with it. Case closed.


 
Took you five pages and 8 days to realize that?


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there an official species tier list


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Took you five pages and 8 days to realize that?


 
Well, it took 5 pages and 8 days for someone to answer that question after i asked it...


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Yes, i get what what your saying about foxes and canines being overused...but there has to be a reason for that. I mean, sure, i could be a rat, or an ape, or even a spider! Technically they could fit, but the thing is -(not trying to start a "WHAT IF YOU COULD TURN INTO..." discussion) - would you actually want to be one? Animals like dogs and foxes are more attractive** than the more unique animals. I have nothing against any of those animals, but as it has been said, its not just the facts, its how comfortable you are, and i like furry animals. Im sorry if it sounds like ive ignored anyone, but im not trying to.
> 
> ** attractive meaning "as a popular choice" in this context...


So... you chose fox because you want to be popular? As in foxes are a popular choice, therefore you chose it? Just for that? And this bullshit about cunning is just a mask of flimsy cover?


ALSO
AS I ALREADY COVERED
*FOXES DO NOT FIT YOUR PERSONALITY*
THAT EXCUSE IS SHIT


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Do you know what, i totally agree with that. I think that i should have the fox species, because its somewhat similar to my personality, and it looks cool. Now im going to go and draw it. Hope people are ok with it. Case closed.


Fine. Whatever. I'm past trying to help you.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Well, it took 5 pages and 8 days for someone to answer that question after i asked it...


 
Your question was "Amirite in choosing this species?". There is so many goddamn answers to that.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

This thread is filled with closet hipsters :V

Really, what's the trouble?


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Well, it took 5 pages and 8 days for someone to answer that question after i asked it...


 No. It took that long for someone to spoonfeed you an idea that already matched your preconcieved notions so that you could justify ignoring everyone else and simply do what you had already planned to do from the beginning. In effect the whole point of this thread was not the discussion of your species, but you waiting for someone to tell you what a good choice you made and stroke your ego.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> So... you chose fox because you want to be popular? As in foxes are a popular choice, therefore you chose it? Just for that? And this bullshit about cunning is just a mask of flimsy cover?


 
No, thats not the case. I was making an observation. and what i was actually trying to say was my reasoning for not wanting to be some of the animals you suggested, so i didnt appear to be simply ignoring you. If i liked an animal that was unique, i would have no problem in choosing it. I just like canine and fox animals... dont see why that is a problem. Once i isolated that, i found a particular species that *roughly* suited me


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

If you seriously think "it looks cool" isn't sufficient reason for choosing a species, come the hell on


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> This thread is filled with closet hipsters :V
> 
> Really, what's the trouble?


 
He chose a fox character, just like every dumb furfag out there, and then he tried to ask us for help only to disregard our advice.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

FBJim said:


> If you seriously think "it looks cool" isn't sufficient reason for choosing a species, come the hell on


 It is. But it's not when they try to tack on deep introspective meanings. I don't give a fuck if a thousand fags decide to be huskies because they like the looks and dicks of huskies. Where I draw fault is them applying personality characteristics to the species that do not fit the species simply in order to make an excuse as to why they are using it.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> He chose a fox character, just like every dumb furfag out there, and then he tried to ask us for help only to disregard our advice.


 
Yet again, im NOT TRYING TO BLINDLY DISREGARD YOUR ADVICE! I respect your opinions, and you have the right to think what you want. I just dont want your thoughts pressured onto me! I made a choice, asked for confirmation, and now im happy. Thats all it is. And btw, there is so many different perspectives given, that it would be impossible to not ignore some of it.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> It is. But it's not when they try to tack on deep introspective meanings. I don't give a fuck if a thousand fags decide to be huskies because they like the looks and dicks of huskies. Where I draw fault is them applying personality characteristics to the species that do not fit the species simply in order to make an excuse as to why they are using it.



 ach, i think the dude just really likes foxes :c

I think I'm being reminded of a 13-year-old me and being all *daww*, admittedly


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> He chose a fox character, just like every dumb furfag out there, and then he tried to ask us for help only to disregard our advice.


 
Well, at least the discussion made him feel "sure" about his choice.

Edit: Mmmmmm, this looks like a fight of 2 vs2.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

See if foxes were actually smart animals they would not prefer to sleep in their own shit and run into walls head first. The whole fucking cage can be clean and the damned things will shit and then lay right in it and sleep. And then you have to fucking hose them before the zoo guests come in at 9.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, i dont want to get into an argument. I thank everyone for their contribution, and thank you for taking the time to give your ideas. Now i have enough information to confirm and analyse my decision - which was the entire point of this thread.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

Huskies are real dumb. i can confirm this.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

FBJim said:


> ach, i think the dude just really likes foxes :c
> 
> I think I'm being reminded of a 13-year-old me and being all *daww*, admittedly


 Seriously I don't mind "daww". Nor do I mind "I like foxes, I chose fox". 

Again what bothers me is this notion of aplying characteristics to a species that simply do not fit the species. It's like saying one is a wolf because of "lone wolves" andf the person choosing wolf is horribly socially inept. Well, wolves are incredibly social so applying social ineptness to the wold to make it a lone wolf so that it fits them is wrong and simply bullshit.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Yet again, im NOT TRYING TO BLINDLY DISREGARD YOUR ADVICE! I respect your opinions, and you have the right to think what you want. I just dont want your thoughts pressured onto me! I made a choice, asked for confirmation, and now im happy. Thats all it is. And btw, there is so many different perspectives given, that it would be impossible to not ignore some of it.


 
Oh, is that why you've been ignoring my posts?

You asked for confirmation. We did not give it, and listed better alternatives.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Better * alternatives that i dont like (to put directly). I HAVE said thank you for the advice, and just because im not following it, it doesnt mean you have to take it personally and continue to post about it

And i gave reason for that earlier


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> Ok, i dont want to get into an argument. I thank everyone for their contribution, and thank you for taking the time to give your ideas. Now i have enough information to confirm and analyse my decision - which was the entire point of this thread.


 Just get the fuck out.
You obviously didn't want or care for our "contributions" and completely ignored all given points. So no, THAT wasn't the point of this thread. The point of this thread was you chose fox, but it wasn't good enough that you liked it, you wanted us to tell you what a big boy you were and how good your choice was and how awwesome foxes and basically coddle you.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Somedy lock this please.

Deo: Ah, fair enough.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Seriously I don't mind "daww". Nor do I mind "I like foxes, I chose fox".
> 
> Again what bothers me is this notion of aplying characteristics to a species that simply do not fit the species. It's like saying one is a wolf because of "lone wolves" andf the person choosing wolf is horribly socially inept. Well, wolves are incredibly social so applying social ineptness to the wold to make it a lone wolf so that it fits them is wrong and simply bullshit.



Could you please stop continuing on that approach, im not trying to fit false characteristics to an animal, i did some RESEARCH, (as was suggested), and they came up as characteristics.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually, OP, you can rot in your failthread. 
_*I'M *_getting the fuck out.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

Ranch90 said:


> *Better * alternatives that i dont like (to put directly). I HAVE said thank you for the advice, and just because im not following it, it doesnt mean you have to take it personally and continue to post about it
> 
> And i gave reason for that earlier


 dude, you're done. you're a fox. congrats. leave in peace, and godspeed. you need approval from nobody, so stop trying to get it.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Somedy lock this please.
> 
> Deo: Ah, fair enough.


 
That would probably be for the best.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

And so, Deo destroys another newbie before the thread gets locked.

*Overture 1812's main theme".


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

FBJim said:


> dude, you're done. you're a fox. congrats. leave in peace, and godspeed. you need approval from nobody, so stop trying to get it.


 
Yeah, im trying to, but i dont like being accused of things that arent true


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And so, Deo destroys another newbie before the gets locked.


 
It's a hard world for little things.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys, I have to take some of the blame here. I told him to research some other animals with characteristics like his, but I didn't know he would pick the most awful overused thing there is.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

... And so does Icky.

*The curtain falls*


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Wo...

>.>


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

The end...


----------



## FBJim (Apr 11, 2011)

"The feel-good hit of the summer" - Peter Travers


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

FBJim said:


> "The feel-good hit of the summer" - Peter Travers


 
what do you mean?


----------



## Sanyi (Apr 11, 2011)

There is no way this guy is not a troll.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> There is no way this guy is not a troll.


 

A pretty efective one at that, if he is.

He'll probably come to discredit that statement, though.


Also, I said "the curtain falls".


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> There is no way this guy is not a troll.[/QUOTE]
> You'd be surprised. Sometimes people really are this stupid. Furries, especially.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Also, I said "the curtain falls".


 
The fuck gave you the right to decide when a thread is over?


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> The fuck gave you the right to decide when a thread is over?


 
The thread was over the moment the gave quoted childhood fables as the reason to be a species. The rest of it was post-game gloating.


----------



## Ranch90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> There is no way this guy is not a troll.


 
I'm sorry if that's what you think, but i'm really not trying to do that.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

Dammit you guys!
>:{


----------

